# Le Trec?



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Has anyone got any idea of what the 26 obstacles in the last stage of le trec are? I know low branches, jumps and bending poles are to name a few but I am having a hard time finding out the rest. I also know you only do about half?)
We are supposed to be organizing a fun Le trec course to raise some funds (rda) As we are sick of doing dressage, and don't have the space for jumping. stage one and two are fine (need to get some maps for orienteering tho) and the internet is no help, its driving me mad lol. And is 24 acres enough for the obstacle course? I am sure it will be brilliant once done, but knowing my luck it will rain  Thanks for any help in advance


----------

